# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Chinh phục “hoa có chủ”

## Annhu_nguyen

*Chinh phục “hoa có chủ”* 
Nếu một ngày nọ, lỡ không may bạn lại “phải lòng” một cô nàng đã có người yêu, bạn sẽ xử lý thế nào?
Bạn chấp nhận rút lui vì mặc cảm tự ti hay quyết cạnh tranh công bằng với “đối thủ”? 
Trong tình yêu không có chỗ cho sự nhường nhịn. Nếu bạn yêu thật sự, bạn sẽ có được người đó nếu biết cố gắng và kiên nhẫn. Trước tiên hãy… 
*Tự khai thông tư tưởng*
Ắt hẳn thời gian đầu bạn sẽ mang cảm giác tội lỗi vì bạn cho rằng mình chính là nguyên nhân khiến hai người đó gặp sóng gió. Thực chất, trong tình yêu không có chỗ cho sự nhường nhịn… Nhường nhịn tức là không yêu thật sự. Nếu hai người đó thật sự là của nhau, thì không điều gì có thể cản trở được tình yêu của họ, bạn chỉ là chất xúc tác khiến họ dính chặt nhau hơn. Còn nếu bạn xứng đáng hơn so với anh chàng kia, thì bạn có quyền đến với người yêu của anh ta. Việc canh tranh trong tình trường phải được diễn ra một cách công bằng và quân tử. 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Rất khó để có thể tìm được một ai đó khiến bạn đem lòng yêu. Vì vậy, bạn phải biết nắm bắt cơ hội và làm theo lý lẽ của trái tim mình. Không có gì là xấu cả… Khi con gái chưa kết hôn thì dù cô ta có người yêu hay không thì bạn vẫn có quyền chinh phục và theo đuổi. 
Vì vậy, hãy tự nhủ: “Tôi quyết định “đánh đồn có địch”, “đánh đồn có địch” là xấu, nhưng tôi tin tình yêu chân thành của tôi là lý do chính đáng để tôi tiếp tục cuộc lật đổ ngoại mục này. Tình yêu, hạnh phúc là phải chính mình tự tìm kiếm và cố gắng có được”. 
Và những bước tiếp theo là… 
*Kiềm chế, nhường nhịn*
Vì là người đến sau nên phải sẽ phải gặp nhiều thiệt thòi hơn. Bạn có thể bị từ chối, bị hắt hủi, bị làm lơ, thậm chí có thể bị nàng xem như “người thay thế” (có những điều nàng không thể nhờ người yêu giúp đỡ, nên đành nhờ bạn). Nếu tỏ ra sĩ diện, nóng nảy và thiếu bản lĩnh, bạn sẽ mất điểm trong mắt nàng. 
Chỉ có bấy nhiêu thôi cũng đủ khiến nàng cảm động rồi đấy. Con gái, dù đã có người yêu đi chăng nữa, thì thẳm sâu trong tâm hồn, nàng vẫn muốn được quan tâm, được chăm sóc, được thăm hỏi dịu dàng. Thế nên, bạn hiểu được nàng càng nhiều thì cơ hội bạn chiếm được trái tim nàng càng cao 
*Biết quan tâm, biết lãng mạn*
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Dù cho là người đến sau, nhưng bạn cũng có lợi thế nhất định, đó là mọi thứ về bạn đều mới, nàng chưa biết gì nhiều. Đây là cơ hội để bạn chứng tỏ cho nàng thấy, bạn ngọt ngào, biết cách cư xử và có thể làm nàng vui, từ những tin nhắn hỏi thăm nho nhỏ cho đến những lời động viên khích lệ. Sẽ có đôi lúc bạn quan tâm bằng hành động. Có thể những điều này, người yêu nàng không có, và do vậy, dần dà bạn sẽ ghi điểm. Nếu “tên kia” không biết phấn đấu, cố gắng, thì sẽ bị bạn bỏ lại phía sau, và cuối cùng, chiến thắng thuộc về bạn 
*Giữ khoảng cách nhất định*
Điều này thể hiện sự tôn trọng với nàng và với cả anh chàng kia nữa. Hai bạn chưa là gì của nhau, nên bạn sẽ cạnh tranh một cách công bằng, dù không có cơ hội bên cạnh nàng, dù không được đi chơi cùng nàng nhiều như hắn, nhưng bạn vẫn dành tình cảm cho nàng, vẫn kiên nhẫn chinh phục nàng. Ở thời gian đầu cưa cẩm, mà bạn đã chủ động nắm tay, hay ngồi quá sát nàng, nàng sẽ cảm thấy khó chịu. 
*Quân tử*
Bên cạnh đó, hãy xem người yêu của nàng như một người bạn. Trong tình trường, hai bạn là đối thủ, nhưng trừ điều đó ra, hai bạn vẫn có thể thân thiết với nhau. Cho dù nàng không chọn bạn, thì những ấn tượng về bạn luôn khiến nàng ghi nhớ trong lòng, và biết đâu được, một ngày đẹp trời nào đó, nàng giới thiệu cho bạn một ai đó cực kì tuyệt vời, xứng đáng trở thành “một nửa” của bạn. 
<div style="text-align: center">o0o ​</div> Tất cả những điều trên đều thể hiện sự “cạnh tranh công bằng”. Tình yêu sẽ đến cho những ai biết chờ đợi và có trái tim biết cách yêu thương. Hãy nắm bắt cơ hội ngay khi có thể, bạn nhé! 

Các chuyên mục khác!!!

lam dep 
làm đẹp 
the thao 
thể thao  de thi dh 2011 
điểm chuẩn các trường đại học năm 2011
de thi dai hoc khoi a nam 2011 
 điểm chuẩn 
điểm chuẩn các trường đại học năm 2011

----------

